# Anti-Sensor bias blown right into the open. Nowhere to hide now



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Why do you post in the OP that you deleted all of your content because you didn't want to debate but then proceed to do just that in the following comments? What are you even trying to prove? You're working yourself up for no reason. You mad bro?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

KraChZiMan said:


> Quite frankly, intuitives SHOULD give the most shit of all, not only the sensors.
> 
> Intuitives make up like 80% of this forum's population. There's even statistics somewhere pointing that out.
> 
> ...


I agree. Dozens and dozens of bastards all over the world are typist. ONLY THE MAJORITY can make a difference! Tens and tens of us must unite!!! THIS IS IMPORTANT!


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I just found this downright hostile, *who are you to categorize a whole group as stupid?* Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP


I think this link may be helpful for you:
Seven Strategies to Teach Students Text Comprehension | Reading Rockets


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Why do you post in the OP that you deleted all of your content because you didn't want to debate but then proceed to do just that in the following comments? What are you even trying to prove? You're working yourself up for no reason. You mad bro?


It's a completely different debate, tbh.

You'd have to have read the original post, and then it would make sense why I deleted it.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Oprah said:


> It's a completely different debate, tbh.
> 
> You'd have to have read the original post, and then it would make sense why I deleted it.


Then don't delete it.



Oprah said:


> I think this link may be helpful for you:
> Seven Strategies to Teach Students Text Comprehension | Reading Rockets


The passive aggressiveness is strong in this one.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Oprah said:


> I think this link may be helpful for you:
> Seven Strategies to Teach Students Text Comprehension | Reading Rockets


The Helpful Way to Be Nice to People


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Kavik said:


> The passive aggressiveness is strong in this one.


Because somebody saying _*"I'm disgusted to be the same type as you"*_ is so much more honorable.



Can we just point out that I made a thread complaining about anti-sensor opinions, yet the general public of PerC *takes the side of the 1st person to needlessly hurl insults at me, and then calls ME out for my response?*


If that doesn't prove that people don't care about anti-sensor bias running rampant, I don't know what does.



If anything is _'disgusting',_ it's that


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> The Helpful Way to Be Nice to People


_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
_"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_






but ya. Take his side. _I'm_ the one who needs to read that article, okay.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Then don't delete it.


This type of circular argument is one of the most tiring things about internet forums these days.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

There are enough people who don't believe MBTI holds any worth to offset this problem.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Oprah said:


> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> ...


I'm not taking anyone's side. Just saying that you could be nicer. You are almost always unnecessarily antagonistic. It's tiring.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> I'm not taking anyone's side. Just saying that you could be nicer. You are almost always unnecessarily antagonistic. It's tiring.



Ya okay, so you call me out for it, and not the person trying to preserve the archaic anti-S stereotypes.




That is quite telling. I'm done with you. Bye.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Oprah said:


> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> _"Im honestly repulsed to me the same type as you OP"_
> ...


To be clear, I'm not taking anyone's side. You are almost always unnecessarily antagonistic on these forums. It's tiring.

Regardless, it was clear that the person misunderstood. So rather than help them to understand your position, you prefer to belittle them by passive-aggressively implying that they need to learn better reading comprehension. Real mature.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> To be clear, I'm not taking anyone's side. You are almost always unnecessarily antagonistic on these forums. It's tiring.
> 
> Regardless, it was clear that the person misunderstood. So rather than help them to understand your position, you prefer to belittle them by passive-aggressively implying that they need to learn better reading comprehension. Real mature.


Keep nitpicking my comments while ignoring the comment about how he is _"Repulsed to be the same type as me."_



You have a scale: on one side is a comment calling somebody *so awful that people should be repulsed to even be the same type* and then you have a *passive-aggressive retort*

One hand: Insulting someone, calling them a terrible person and saying that people should be repulsed to be similar.
Other hand: Passive aggressive remark.



Yet you find the passive aggressive remark to be worse.
Okay.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Oprah said:


> Because somebody saying _*"I'm disgusted to be the same type as you"*_ is so much more honorable.


I didn't even say that, why are you crying to me about it?




Oprah said:


> Can we just point out that I made a thread complaining about anti-sensor opinions, yet the general public of PerC *takes the side of the 1st person to needlessly hurl insults at me, and then calls ME out for my response?*
> 
> If that doesn't prove that people don't care about anti-sensor bias running rampant, I don't know what does.
> 
> If anything is _'disgusting',_ it's that


No one threw insults at you, only your apparent rage. You're not the first person to post about this. There's bias, sure, but you didn't exactly approach it like an adult.





Oprah said:


> This type of circular argument is one of the most tiring things about internet forums these days.


What does that even mean? How am I supposed to respond to your points if you delete them? There's nowhere to even start a circle. Are you daft? I swear you're just trying to pick a fight for the sake of it and don't actually give a shit about sensor bias.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> The Helpful Way to Be Nice to People











this is what nightmares are made of


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Kavik said:


> I didn't even say that why are you crying to me about it?


This argument is just derailing now... can we get back on track and stop nitpicking the posts? 

Anyway, you bring up an issue, and then when I address that issue, you completely rip the rug out and pretend like that issue didn't even matter in the first place *when you're the one who brought it up.*

But back on point - you criticized my comment for being _"passive aggressive"_ and so I put my comment and the comment I was replying to into perspective - why would you criticize me being mildly passive aggressive over him calling me a repulsive person?




Kavik said:


> you didn't exactly approach it like an adult.


Oh ya, because there's only a certain way you're allowed to approach things, and if you don't come across as _"an adult"_ nobody should listen to you.
:dry:







Kavik said:


> What does that even mean? How am I supposed to respond to your points if you delete them? There's nowhere to even start a circle.


You said: _"Why did you delete your comment if you were going to argue anyway?"_
I explained why, saying that my OP was bad and shouldn't have been posted at all - you would immediately understand why I had to take it down if you were to read the comment when it was up.
Yet then you said _"Well then you should have left the comment up!"_
which... doesn't even make sense. It's like you're ignoring all the context of the discussion and turning it into an argument in itself, when I had already explained myself - now we're arguing about something completely unrelated that doesn't even matter.


^^that is what I mean by circular argument. 



Kavik said:


> Are you daft?


Just want it on record that you were the 1st to insult, because *I know* if I keep talking with you, people are going to jump to your side like they did with the other person.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

@Oprah

I'm laughing so hard at your responses. You haven't explained a single thing, just continued to be angry without actually having a discussion. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Can I just respond to the OP properly like I wanted to when I clicked the thread?

Do it for me? pls


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Kavik said:


> I'm laughing so hard at your responses. You haven't explained a single thing, just continued to be angry without actually having a discussion. Thanks for the laugh.


Didn't you *just* criticize me for being passive aggressive and rude on the forums...?




Please stop replying to this thread if you are going to continue derailing. I edited my other post to make it more clear, so hopefully you now know what I meant when I was talking about _"circular posting"_


----------

